# [c++] string anfügen



## cyrrus (30. Oktober 2002)

wie kann ich in c++ einen string an einen anderen string anfügen?

in vb funktioniert das ja so: string1 & "Hallo"

.edit: shit...hab den themen titel nicht komplett eingegeben '^^


----------



## krypta (30. Oktober 2002)

strcat


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2002)

Ausführlicher:


```
/* STRCPY.C: This program uses strcpy
 * and strcat to build a phrase.
 */

#include <string.h>
#include <stdio.h>

void main( void )
{
   char string[80];
   strcpy( string, "Hello world from " );
   strcat( string, "strcpy " );
   strcat( string, "and " );
   strcat( string, "strcat!" );
   printf( "String = %s\n", string );
}
```

*Output*
String = Hello world from strcpy and strcat!


----------



## thos (3. Juni 2004)

Und wie realisiert man das mit ner Datei das ganze? (Auslesen+Ausgeben)


----------



## darkarchon (3. Juni 2004)

quasi identisch...

erst die wörter in einer schleife aus der datei auslesen, und an eine buffer variable immer anhängen...


----------



## Lampe (3. Juni 2004)

Da du vom Strings redest, nimm die String Klasse aus der C++ Standart Bibliothek und dann addiere einfach beide Strings.


```
#include <iostream>
#include <string>

int main( argc, argv )
  int argc;
  char **argv;
{
   String str = "Hallo";
   String str2 = ", Welt!";

   String b = str + str2;
   std::cout << b << std::endl;

   return 0;
}
```


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (9. Juni 2004)

Files einlesen + ausgeben mit der C++ STL:
(Standard Template Library)


```
#include <iostream>
#include <fstream>
#include <string>

int main(void)
{
    std::ifstream file("test.txt");     //File-Stream anlegen (File muss existieren)
    std::string strTmp;

     while(!file.eof())   //So lange, bis File-Ende
     {
         std::getline(file,strTmp);     //Zeile einlesen
         std::cout<<strTmp<<'\n';     //Zeile ausgeben + nächste Zeile
     }

     file.close();    //Filestream schließen, HIER nicht unbedingt nötig
	
     return 0;
}
```


----------

